# Sony Planning More PS2 Upgrades?



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sony Planning More PS2 Upgrades?*
ByBrian Ashcraft May 29, 2010 12:00 AM 










PlayStation 2 title God of War and God of War II were released on a single Blu-ray disc for the PS3 and feature smoother graphics and a faster frame rate. Is Sony planning to do the same for more titles?
One Kotaku reader sends word of a Sony survey he was sent about action game God of War. The survey, however, did contain the above question, which he's filled in with gusto.
Which PS2 games would you be particularly interested in?

*Source: Kotaku*


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Dan, weren't we just talking about this on another thread?


----------

